# venire a trovare



## ladonnamonnalisa

¿Es correcto si traduzco " voglio venirvi a trovare" por "quiero ir a encontraros"? Estoy hablando con un amigo de que va a venir de viaje a verme. ¿ Sería correcto?


----------



## Neuromante

Veamos:
Las reglas del foro piden que seas tú quien ponga una traducción para *corregirla*, jamás se hacen traducciones. También dicen que debes aportar el contexto suficiente y utilizar correctamente los signos de puntuación.
Además: No se tratan temas gramaticales del tipo; la conjugación (completa) de un verbo


----------



## ladonnamonnalisa

Ups, ¡lo siento! Ya está corregido.


----------



## Neuromante

Ahoooraaa.
Hay montones de posibles traducciones, al fin y al cabo se trata de una expresión y dependerá siempre de la persona. Pero el sentido es ése que traduces.

Sea como sea: Sería más correcto usar otro verbo: Quizás *visitar*


----------



## infinite sadness

"Vorrei venirvi a trovare" mi sembra più corretto. "Voglio" suona poco gentile.


----------



## ladonnamonnalisa

Poco gentile? In che senso? Mi lo ha detto un amico, e allora non è così formale.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non so, a me dà l'idea di una imposizione.


----------



## ladonnamonnalisa

E non può essere una espressione di un desiderio? In spagnolo se io dico:"¡Quiero ir a visitaros!" non è poco gentile, è di un desiderio


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, il significato è quello di "me gustaría ir a visitaros", però usare la parola "voglio" non mi sembra una formula di cortesia.

Sai, quando eravamo piccoli, i grandi ci dicevano che "l'erba voglio non cresce neanche nel giardino del Re".


----------



## Neuromante

En españoles u8sa quiero". Si usaríamos "quisiera" nos sonaría a solicitud y no a deseo. No concuerdan los modos verbales


----------



## Tomby

infinite sadness said:


> "Vorrei venirvi a trovare" mi sembra più corretto. "Voglio" suona poco gentile.


Totalmente de acuerdo. En español el presente de indicativo (según verbos y contextos) se parece a un "imperativo". Por ejemplo, si vas a una papelería a comprar un cuaderno y dices "quiero un cuaderno" parece una orden, por eso se suele usar el condicional o incluso el imperfecto para suavizar la expresión: "querría un cuaderno" o "quería un cuaderno". En italiano creo que ocurre lo mismo en ese aspecto tal como bien ha indicado Infinite.
Saludos,


----------



## ladonnamonnalisa

entonces, cuando mi amigo me ha dicho "voglio"  ¿ha sido en ese mismo sentido del español de deseo? Es que yo cuando voy al carnicero o cualquier cosa, digo: "quiero un kilo de carne" o " Dame un kilo de carne" , y también cuando tengo mucha confianza pues digo: " ayyy quiero veros!! " Como expresión muy familiar del deseo. ¿No creen?

PD. Siento hacer tanta insistencia en algo sin importancia, pero es que cuando uno lleva una relación afectiva con una persona de otro país, quiere entenderlo todo a la perfección


----------



## arturone

Si puó tradurre in mille modi come ti hanno detto tuttavia una buona possibilitá non formale é : me gustaria venir a veros el dia oppure: me  gustaria venir a vuestra casa para encontranos y hablar de...Dal dizionario:V prnl verse, econtrarse, reunirseci troviamo tutte le settimane: nos vemos todas las semanasquando ci troviamo ?  ¿cuando nos vemos?Spero ti serva di aiutoCiao


----------

